

Sulia - interesting concept; odd name - ramiyer21a
http://sulia.com/

======
PommeDeTerre
What a useless site. Since I don't use Twitter nor Facebook, I can't log in.
Since I can't log in, I can't see what it's actually about. I can't even view
the list of the categories it touts so highly!

